

Multiple Domains vs Subdomains vs Folders in SEO - jsherry
http://www.webseoanalytics.com/blog/multiple-domains-vs-subdomains-vs-folders-in-seo/

======
jsherry
This article offers a pretty nice summary, but was wondering if any HNers out
there have experience with this topic - considering sub-domains versus
separate domains for one of our company's projects. Thanks.

